# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ահեղ դատաստան

## Godfreed

*Մի օր լինելո՞ւ է։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է լինելու և ե՞րբ։ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է մեկ յոթ սերունդ հետո մեկ վեց(Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ եմ կարդացել)։ Եթե կարելի է մանրամասն նկարագրեք և գրեք ինչ տեղեկություն, որ ունեք։*

----------


## Մտահոգ

> *Մի օր լինելո՞ւ է։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է լինելու և ե՞րբ։ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է մեկ յոթ սերունդ հետո մեկ վեց(Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ եմ կարդացել)։ Եթե կարելի է մանրամասն նկարագրեք և գրեք ինչ տեղեկություն, որ ունեք։*


Աստվածաշնչում գրվածը Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ կարդալ պետք չէ, ինչպես որ մաթեմատիկայի խնդիրների մասին գրականության գրքերում կարդալ պետք չէ, դու կարդա *Նոր Կտակարանի Հովհանու Ավետարանը*, Ագաթանգեղոսից հաստատ շատ բան կա գրված: ՈՒ շատ արագ կգտնես հարցերիդ պատասխանը, երբ է լինելու, որտեղ ու ինչպես:

Աստվածաշնչում Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ, երևի նկատի ունես Աստվածաշունչը կարդացել ես Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ, իր տանը՞

----------

Freeman (27.07.2010), VisTolog (15.03.2011)

----------


## Godfreed

> Աստվածաշնչում Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ, երևի նկատի ունես Աստվածաշունչը կարդացել ես Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ, իր տանը՞


*Եթե կարիք կա բացատրեմ՝ Ագաթանգեղոսը գրում է, որ Ավետարանում գրած է, նույնը հաստատում են նաև գրքի հետևում եղած բացատրությունները։ 
Համ էլ ես տեղեկություններ էի փնտրում և ոչ խորհուրդներ։*

----------


## Մտահոգ

> *Եթե կարիք կա բացատրեմ՝ Ագաթանգեղոսը գրում է, որ Ավետարանում գրած է, նույնը հաստատում են նաև գրքի հետևում եղած բացատրությունները։ 
> Համ էլ ես տեղեկություններ էի փնտրում և ոչ խորհուրդներ։*


ես քեզ տեղեկություն եմ տալիս թե որտեղ կարելի է փնտրել տեղեկություններ, այսինքն առաջին աղբյուրից առանց այլոց կարդացած-մարսած-մեկնաբանած:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մի օր լինելո՞ւ է։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է լինելու և ե՞րբ։ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է մեկ յոթ սերունդ հետո մեկ վեց(Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ եմ կարդացել)։ Եթե կարելի է մանրամասն նկարագրեք և գրեք ինչ տեղեկություն, որ ունեք։*


Ես տեղեկություն ունեմ…Աստծու հետ նոր եմ խոսել, ասաց Աղվան Հովսեփյանն է լինելու դատավորը. ինքը ժամանակ չունի…

Ապեր այդպիսի բան չկա, հանգիստ քնեք գիշերները

----------


## Astrid

> *Մի օր լինելո՞ւ է։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է լինելու և ե՞րբ։ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է մեկ յոթ սերունդ հետո մեկ վեց(Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ եմ կարդացել)։ Եթե կարելի է մանրամասն նկարագրեք և գրեք ինչ տեղեկություն, որ ունեք։*


Աստվածաշնչում այդպիսի բան գրված չի: Քեզ ճիշտ խորհուրդ են տվել:
Աստծուց ազատ ոչ ոք չի կարող ապրել, դա ուղղակի մարդկանց մեծագույն խաբկանքն է:

----------


## Grace43

> *Մի օր լինելո՞ւ է։ Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է լինելու և ե՞րբ։ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է մեկ յոթ սերունդ հետո մեկ վեց(Ագաթանգեղոսի մոտ եմ կարդացել)։ Եթե կարելի է մանրամասն նկարագրեք և գրեք ինչ տեղեկություն, որ ունեք։ 0*


Այս հարցի պատասղանը միայն Աստվածաշնչում փնտրի,ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ…Ահեղ դատաստանի օրը գալու է,երբ Հիսուսը երկրորդ անգամ կգա երկիր՝դատելու բոլոր ազգերը,իսկ թե որտեղ և երբ ոչ-ոք չիգիտի,որովհետր դա Աստվածաշունչն է հաստատում,եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կոնկրետ թիվ ասի,դա Աստծուց չէ…Բայց քո հարցերի պատասխանները այդքան էլ կարևոր չեն,ավելի կարևոր է,որ ահեղ դաստանի օրը մենք լինենք արդարացված,այլ ոչ թէ դատապարտված,իսկ դրանում կարող ենք համոզված լինել միայն այն ժամանակ,եթե գնանք Հիսուսի հետքերով:

----------


## VisTolog

> Այս հարցի պատասղանը միայն Աստվածաշնչում փնտրի,ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ…Ահեղ դատաստանի օրը գալու է,երբ Հիսուսը երկրորդ անգամ կգա երկիր՝դատելու բոլոր ազգերը,իսկ թե որտեղ և երբ ոչ-ոք չիգիտի,որովհետր դա Աստվածաշունչն է հաստատում,եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կոնկրետ թիվ ասի,դա Աստծուց չէ…Բայց քո հարցերի պատասխանները այդքան էլ կարևոր չեն,ավելի կարևոր է,որ ահեղ դաստանի օրը մենք լինենք արդարացված,այլ ոչ թէ դատապարտված,իսկ դրանում կարող ենք համոզված լինել միայն այն ժամանակ,եթե գնանք Հիսուսի հետքերով:


և ես համոզված եմ, որ դա մոտակա մի քանի միլիոն տարիների ընթացքում տեղի չի ունենա: Եթե իհարկե տեղի ունենա: ՈՒ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ըտենց պիտի սպասեն...

----------


## Grace43

> և ես համոզված եմ, որ դա մոտակա մի քանի միլիոն տարիների ընթացքում տեղի չի ունենա: Եթե իհարկե տեղի ունենա: ՈՒ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ըտենց պիտի սպասեն...


Գիտես,դու շատ անհավատ ես,բայց գոնե մի հարցի պատասխանի,հավատու՞մ ես,որ բոլորս ել մահանալու ենք:

----------


## VisTolog

> Գիտես,դու շատ անհավատ ես,բայց գոնե մի հարցի պատասխանի,հավատու՞մ ես,որ բոլորս ել մահանալու ենք:


Հավատալ նրան, որ մենք մահանալու ենք, դեռ չի նշանակում որ ես հավատացյալ եմ. /եթե դա էիր ուզումա ասեյիր/
Հավատում եմ...

----------


## Grace43

> Հավատալ նրան, որ մենք մահանալու ենք, դեռ չի նշանակում որ ես հավատացյալ եմ. /եթե դա էիր ուզումա ասեյիր/
> Հավատում եմ...


դե ուրեմն իմացի,որ ամեն մեկի համար իր դատաստանի օրը հենց իր մահվան օրն ա,քանի որ դրանից հետո ոչ-ոք ոչինչ չի կարող փոխել,դրա համար միլլիոնավոր տարիներ սպասել պետք չի,դու ինքդ մի օր քո աչքերով կտեսնես,ուղակի թող որ ուշ չլինի…

----------


## VisTolog

> դե ուրեմն իմացի,որ ամեն մեկի համար իր դատաստանի օրը հենց իր մահվան օրն ա,քանի որ դրանից հետո ոչ-ոք ոչինչ չի կարող փոխել,դրա համար միլլիոնավոր տարիներ սպասել պետք չի,դու ինքդ մի օր քո աչքերով կտեսնես,ուղակի թող որ ուշ չլինի…


Կարդացի /իմացա/  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչքան գիտեմ, մեր Հիսուսը, մեզ ամեն ինչ ներումա չէ՞... ուրեմն էլ ինչի են պետք էտ դատաստանանման բաները. եթե Հիսուսը մեզ պետքա ուղարկի դժողք, էդ դեպքում նա ինչովա՞ տարբերվում սատանայից.

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ինչքան գիտեմ, մեր Հիսուսը, մեզ ամեն ինչ ներումա չէ՞


Ոչ թե ամեն ինչ ներումա,այլ եթե դու իրանից ներողություն խնդրես ու ցանկանաս փոխվել,ինքը քեզ կների ու շանս կտա փոխվելու: Պետքա հոգով ու սրտով ներողություն խնդրես ու դրանից հետո էլ մեղք աշխատես չգործել, հետո մենակ ինքը քեզ կների:




> ուրեմն էլ ինչի են պետք էտ դատաստանանման բաները. եթե Հիսուսը մեզ պետքա ուղարկի դժողք, էդ դեպքում նա ինչովա՞ տարբերվում սատանայից.


Բոլորին չի ուղարկելու դժողք,ովքեր անմեղ են,իրանք հավիտենական կյանք են ունենալու :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բոլորին չի ուղարկելու դժողք,ովքեր անմեղ են,իրանք հավիտենական կյանք են ունենալու


Նրանց ում ուղարկելույա. էդ դեպքում ինչով կտարբերվի սատանայից.

----------


## Tanamasi

Ստացվում է մի հատ մահից հետ ենք դժոխք գնալու, մի հատ էլ դատաստանի՞ց։ Շատ չի՞։  :Cray:  :Not I: Ուրեմն կարո՞ղ ա մեզ անկապ տեղը սկզբից դժոխք ուղարկեն, ասենք սխալով, կամ դրա՞խտ։

----------


## Grace43

> Նրանց ում ուղարկելույա. էդ դեպքում ինչով կտարբերվի սատանայից.


Ես կբացատրեմ,ամեն մարդ ունի կամք:Աստված չի բռնանում,Ինքը ասել ա էս ճանապարհով գնալով դժոխք կնգնես,հիմա դու ես ընտրում որ ճանապարհով գնաս,ու քո գործերը քեզ ինքստինքյան ուղարկում են …,բայց եթե ապաշխարես ու Հիսուսին քեզ Տեր ընդունես…այ դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ես կբացատրեմ,ամեն մարդ ունի կամք:Աստված չի բռնանում,Ինքը ասել ա էս ճանապարհով գնալով դժոխք կնգնես,հիմա դու ես ընտրում որ ճանապարհով գնաս,ու քո գործերը քեզ ինքստինքյան ուղարկում են …,բայց եթե ապաշխարես ու Հիսուսին քեզ Տեր ընդունես…այ դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա:


Ստացվում է կարաս դժոխքում, մինչ դատաստանը, ապաշխարե՞ս։

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես կբացատրեմ,ամեն մարդ ունի կամք:Աստված չի բռնանում,Ինքը ասել ա էս ճանապարհով գնալով դժոխք կնգնես,հիմա դու ես ընտրում որ ճանապարհով գնաս,ու քո գործերը քեզ ինքստինքյան ուղարկում են …,բայց եթե ապաշխարես ու Հիսուսին քեզ Տեր ընդունես…այ դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմայա:


Էս քո գրածից հիշա ''պիլա'' կամ ''սղոց'' ուժս կինոն, որտեղ մի հատ մարդ, մարդկանց համար խաղերա սարքում, ու մարդիկ եթե ուզում են փրկեն իրենց կյանքը, պիտի ինչ որ օրգանից հրաժարվեն. /առանց նարկոզի  :LOL:  /

----------


## Grace43

> Ստացվում է կարաս դժոխքում, մինչ դատաստանը, ապաշխարե՞ս։


Ինձ լավ չես հասկանում մինչև մահանալդ,շեշտում եմ,երկրի վրա…

----------


## Tanamasi

> Էս քո գրածից հիշա ''պիլա'' կամ ''սղոց'' ուժս կինոն, որտեղ մի հատ մարդ, մարդկանց համար խաղերա սարքում, ու մարդիկ եթե ուզում են փրկեն իրենց կյանքը, պիտի ինչ որ օրգանից հրաժարվեն. /առանց նարկոզի  /


Էդ մարդու անունը հանկարծ Եհովա չէ՞ր :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ինձ լավ չես հասկանում մինչև մահանալդ,շեշտում եմ,երկրի վրա…


Իսկ ասենք մարդասպանը, որ ողջ կյանքում մի 100 մարդ ա սպանել, եթե մահանալուց առաջ ապաշխարի դրախտի կարժանանա՞։

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ասենք մարդասպանը, որ ողջ կյանքում մի 100 մարդ ա սպանել, եթե մահանալուց առաջ ապաշխարի դրախտի կարժանանա՞։


Լավնա էլի քրիստոնեությունը, հո զոռով չի  :Jpit:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Լավնա էլի քրիստոնեությունը, հո զոռով չի


Մի քիչ քցենք-բռնենք մի օր էլ կարող ա ես էլ քրիստոնյա դառնամ  :LOL:

----------


## Grace43

> Իսկ ասենք մարդասպանը, որ ողջ կյանքում մի 100 մարդ ա սպանել, եթե մահանալուց առաջ ապաշխարի դրախտի կարժանանա՞։


Է հա կփրկվի,բայց ոնց որ ստեղ կան տարբեր մակարդակներ նենց ել երկնքում,կան մարդիկ,ովքեր Աստծուն մոտ կլինեն,կան որ դարպասների մոտ ընկած:Իմ համար մեկ չի ես որ աստիճանում կլինեմ…

----------


## Tanamasi

Իսկ էդ քավարան հասկացողությունը դեռ կա՞։

----------


## Grace43

> Մի քիչ քցենք-բռնենք մի օր էլ կարող ա ես էլ քրիստոնյա դառնամ


ես հասկացա քեզ ուղակի մի քիչ լրջություն ա պակասում…

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Իսկ էդ քավարան հասկացողությունը դեռ կա՞։


Իսկ եթե չես հավատում Աստծուն,ուրեմն քո հարցը տեղին չի,Բայց կպատասխանեմ՝չկա,մեռնելուց հետո երկրորդ անգամ երկիր չես գալիս,բայց երկրի վրա հազար անգամ շանս ա տրվում:

----------


## Tanamasi

> ես հասկացա քեզ ուղակի մի քիչ լրջություն ա պակասում…


Չէ, ես ուղղակի աթեիստ եմ, բայց ներկայիս դրությամբ ինձ ինչքան կարելի է հավաստի քրիստոնեական դատողություններ են պետք՝ գործի համար։ Բայց մեկ-մեկ նախանձում եմ հավատացողներին՝ այդպես ավելի հանգիստ է։

----------


## Grace43

> Չէ, ես ուղղակի աթեիստ եմ, բայց ներկայիս դրությամբ ինձ ինչքան կարելի է հավաստի քրիստոնեական դատողություններ են պետք՝ գործի համար։ Բայց մեկ-մեկ նախանձում եմ հավատացողներին՝ այդպես ավելի հանգիստ է։


Դե լավ է,որ քո բերանով ես խոստովանում

----------


## Tanamasi

> Դե լավ է,որ քո բերանով ես խոստովանում


Ես ասացի հանգիստ է, ոչ թե ճիշտ կամ արդար։ Քնելն էլ է հանգիստ, բայց հո ողջ կյանքդ չես քնի։

----------


## VisTolog

> երկրի վրա հազար անգամ շանս ա տրվում:


Մենք չենք ծնվում, որ ապրենք աստվածաշնչով, մեղքերին թողություն տալով, այլ ծնվում ենք ազատ լինելու, մեր ցանկացած որոշումների մեջ, ծնվում ենք, որպեսզի անենք այն ինչ ուզում ենք.

----------


## Tanamasi

> Մենք չենք ծնվում, որ ապրենք աստվածաշնչով, մեղքերին թողություն տալով, այլ ծնվում ենք ազատ լինելու, մեր ցանկացած որոշումների մեջ, ծնվում ենք, որպեսզի անենք այն ինչ ուզում ենք.


Ցավոք դա չես կարող հասկացնել մարդկության մեծագույն մասին

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մենք չենք ծնվում, որ ապրենք աստվածաշնչով, մեղքերին թողություն տալով, այլ ծնվում ենք ազատ լինելու, մեր ցանկացած որոշումների մեջ, ծնվում ենք, որպեսզի անենք այն ինչ ուզում ենք.


Հա էլի ազատ եղի,բայց պետքա լավը վատից տարբերես,բարին չարից տարբերես,ու էդ ժամանակ կուզես էն,որը լավա ու բարիա ու կանես էն,ինչ որ ուզում ես:  :Wink: 
Իսկ դրան օգնումա հենց Աստվածաշունչը...  :Smile:

----------


## Grace43

> Մենք չենք ծնվում, որ ապրենք աստվածաշնչով, մեղքերին թողություն տալով, այլ ծնվում ենք ազատ լինելու, մեր ցանկացած որոշումների մեջ, ծնվում ենք, որպեսզի անենք այն ինչ ուզում ենք.


Լավ,ենթադրենք դու ճիշտ ես,բա հետո,մահից հետո...

----------


## VisTolog

> Լավ,ենթադրենք դու ճիշտ ես,բա հետո,մահից հետո...


Grace այնպիսի տպավորություն է, կարծես դու անհամբեր մահվան ես սպասում, որ տենաս թե ինչա լինում. կներես եթե կոպիտ ստացվեց.

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Մահից հետո կարողա և մի բան լինի, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ գնալու ենք աստծո մոտ, ինքն էլ նստածա լինելու դատավորի աթոռին, ու ասելույա ''դու ինձ չէիր հավատում, այդ իսկ պատճառով կգնաս դժողք''.  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Մի բան էլ մոռացա.
Դահլիճում հավաքված են լինելու հրեշտակները` որպես անվտանգության աշխատողներ, իսկ աթոռներին նստած են լինելու բարեկամները.
ՈՒ գալիսա մի պահ, երբ աստված իրա մուրճիկով խփումա, ու ասում ''լռություն դահլիճում''.
Հրեշտակները գնում են  որոշում կայացնելու.
Ոտքի հրեշտակներն են գալիս.  :LOL: 
Wista դու դատապարտվում ես ցմահ բանտարկության դժողքում, լավ վարքագծի դեպքում ժամկետի կրճատում. Ձեր վերջին ցանկությունը.  :LOL:

----------


## Grace43

> Grace այնպիսի տպավորություն է, կարծես դու անհամբեր մահվան ես սպասում, որ տենաս թե ինչա լինում. կներես եթե կոպիտ ստացվեց.
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Մահից հետո կարողա և մի բան լինի, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ գնալու ենք աստծո մոտ, ինքն էլ նստածա լինելու դատավորի աթոռին, ու ասելույա ''դու ինձ չէիր հավատում, այդ իսկ պատճառով կգնաս դժողք''.


Գիտես,մահվանը անհամբեր չեմ սպասում,բայց խորը մտածելնել ա պետք,ուղեղս որ անջատած ապրեմ ինչ... :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

Իմ աթեիստ ընկերներին էլ մահվանից հետո կհանդիպեմ, ու մենք կհիշենք 2008 թվականին, այս թեմայում կատարված գրառումները.  :Smile: 
ՈՒ կասեյինք. խի ժամանակին Grace-ին չլսեցինք.  :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց
Իմ նման անջատի ուղեղդ, ու ապրի.  :LOL:   :Smile: 
Կտեսնես ինչ լավա.

----------


## Grace43

> Իմ աթեիստ ընկերներին էլ մահվանից հետո կհանդիպեմ, ու մենք կհիշենք 2008 թվականին, այս թեմայում կատարված գրառումները. 
> ՈՒ կասեյինք. խի ժամանակին Grace-ին չլսեցինք. 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց
> Իմ նման անջատի ուղեղդ, ու ապրի.  
> Կտեսնես ինչ լավա.


ախր,ես էլ սենց եմ ինձ լավ զգում

----------


## Fedora

> Նրանց ում ուղարկելույա. էդ դեպքում ինչով կտարբերվի սատանայից.


Կա երկու տարբերակ 
1.դրախտ
2.դժողք
Աստված ամեն կերպ ուզում է որ քեզ դրախտ տանի իսկ սատանան ուզումա որ դու մտացես որ ընտրություն չուսես ու  "Ժառիտ" լինես,  բայց որոշղը մեկ է մարդն է.
Իսկ իրերի դրվածքը  ինչու է եդպես , պիտի կադաս աստվածաշունչ , Windows -ը եստեղ քեզ օգնական չէ. :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Windows -ը եստեղ քեզ օգնական չէ.


Ընդհակառակը, հիմա էնքան բան կարաս ինետում կարդաս, windows-շնորհիվ, որ նույնիսկ էն ամենահավատացյալ մարդն էլ, հավատափոխ կլինի.
ՈՒղղակի աստվածաշնչի վրա չեմ ուզում ժամանակ ծախսեմ, որովհետև չեմ հավատում...
Եթե ես էլ դնեյի մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ, աստվածաշնչի նման գիրք գրեյի մարդկանց խաբելու համար և ունենայի ընկերներ որոնք կկարողանային տարածել էտ սուտ կրոնը, ապա իմ գրած գրքին էլ շատերը կհավատային.
Որ չալարեմ, գիրք կգրեմ ստեղ, համառոտ.  :LOL:   :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ընդհակառակը, հիմա էնքան բան կարաս ինետում կարդաս, windows-շնորհիվ, որ նույնիսկ էն ամենահավատացյալ մարդն էլ, հավատափոխ կլինի.


Հեսա,դու ինքդ խոստովանում ես,որ ինտերնետը լցվածա մեծ մասամբ հակաքրիստոնեական բաներով:
Դրա համար ավելի լավա Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հեսա,դու ինքդ խոստովանում ես,որ ինտերնետը լցվածա մեծ մասամբ հակաքրիստոնեական բաներով:
> Դրա համար ավելի լավա Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ:


Դե եթե ոչ մի տեղ չկարդամ հակաքրիստոնեական բաների մասին, հենա հավատացյալ կլնեմ էլի.

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց
Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ ճիշտն իմանամ.  :Pardon:

----------


## Grace43

> Ընդհակառակը, հիմա էնքան բան կարաս ինետում կարդաս, windows-շնորհիվ, որ նույնիսկ էն ամենահավատացյալ մարդն էլ, հավատափոխ կլինի.
> ՈՒղղակի աստվածաշնչի վրա չեմ ուզում ժամանակ ծախսեմ, որովհետև չեմ հավատում...
> Եթե ես էլ դնեյի մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ, աստվածաշնչի նման գիրք գրեյի մարդկանց խաբելու համար և ունենայի ընկերներ որոնք կկարողանային տարածել էտ սուտ կրոնը, ապա իմ գրած գրքին էլ շատերը կհավատային.
> Որ չալարեմ, գիրք կգրեմ ստեղ, համառոտ.


Իմիջայլոց Աստվածաշունչը գրվել ա ոչ թե մեկ,այլ եռեսունից ավել տարբեր ժամանակաշրջաններում ապրած մարդկանց կողմից,ու ի նկատի ունեցի,որ այն ժամանակ ինֆորմացիա իմանալու միջոց գրեթե չի եղել…

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դե եթե ոչ մի տեղ չկարդամ հակաքրիստոնեական բաների մասին, հենա հավատացյալ կլնեմ էլի.
> 
> Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց
> Ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ ճիշտն իմանամ.


Դե եթե ուզում ես ճիշտն իմանաս,համ կարդա էդ քո ասած ինտերնետային հակաքրիստոնեական բաները,համ էլ Աստվածաշունչը ու հետո նոր որոշի որին հավատաս:
Թե չէ միակողմանի ինֆորմացիայով դժվարա ճիշտն իմանալ...

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե եթե ուզում ես ճիշտն իմանաս,համ կարդա էդ քո ասած ինտերնետային հակաքրիստոնեական բաները,համ էլ Աստվածաշունչը ու հետո նոր որոշի որին հավատաս:
> Թե չէ միակողմանի ինֆորմացիայով դժվարա ճիշտն իմանալ...


Չէ, հո մենակ հակաքրիստոնեական նյութեր չեմ կարդում: Երկուսն էլ կարդում եմ...
Ամեն դեպքում, ես տենց կախարդական երևույթներին չեմ հավատում.

----------


## Astrid

> Լավ,ենթադրենք դու ճիշտ ես,բա հետո,մահից հետո...


Եթե հավատում ես Ավետարանին, Աստծուն, Քրիստոսին, ապա  ինչու՞ ես կասկածում թե մահվանից հետո ինչ է լինելու:  Հավատա սատանան շատ խելացի է, որ մարդկանց համոզի, թե մարդիկ ամանակարող են, բայց դա միայն խաբկանք է: Մարդը ընդամենը Աստծո կողմից ստեղծած էակ է, ոչ ավելին ու հետևաբար կախված է Աստծուց: Ես երկար ժամանակ հենց նույն հարցի պատասխանը, բայց հենց դա ԿԱ Աստվածաշնչում: Ցավոք պետք է քեզ հիասթափեցնեմ, Ավետարանն ասում է, որ մարդն ստեղծված է Աստծո փառքի համար:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Իմ աթեիստ ընկերներին էլ մահվանից հետո կհանդիպեմ, ու մենք կհիշենք 2008 թվականին, այս թեմայում կատարված գրառումները. 
> ՈՒ կասեյինք. խի ժամանակին Grace-ին չլսեցինք.


Դատաստանի օրն էլ Օսկար Ուայլդի նման ձև կտանք, թե զանգերի ղողանջը չենք լսում ու գերեզմաններից դուրս չենք գա :LOL:  :Wink:

----------

